# Matyi at Rama's place?!



## blah (Sep 30, 2008)

> frk17: sickening fast!


The WR holder has spoken!


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 30, 2008)

Dude that's friggin awesome!!!!!! Even though he cheated on BLD I stiill love his fingertricks and how he moves the 5x5 so nicely  Go matyas!


----------



## ccchips296 (Sep 30, 2008)

WOOOH!!!! Mayti is back!!!!!!!!! i never lost respect for his 4 and 5 abilities  i hope he comes back and breaks many records for those categories (and maybe even BLD) in future ...i love the smoothness of his fingertricks too


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 30, 2008)

Fast doesnt = Good Person


----------



## blah (Sep 30, 2008)

Although I'm the one who posted the video, I'm with Derrick 

I just wanted to be the one to post a video for once  Why does Derrick always get to do that?


----------



## Ton (Sep 30, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Fast doesnt = Good Person



Well it is just a fast solve, Matyas = still fast cuber


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 30, 2008)

It doesn't necessarily mean hes a bad person either, Derrick  maybe he's changed?


----------



## Rubixcubematt (Sep 30, 2008)

wow, that was insanely fast


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Sep 30, 2008)

Ton said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > Fast doesnt = Good Person
> ...



Don't Disagree with that at all 
yes it is very fast indeed.


Also emmerson if he had changed wouldn't he have admitted he cheated by now?
or returned the prize money by now?
or NOT call Stefan a Nobody?
I don't call that a good person at all...


----------



## Mike Hughey (Sep 30, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> It doesn't necessarily mean hes a bad person either, Derrick  maybe he's changed?



It would all be so much easier if he would admit what he did (instead of trying to pretend he didn't do it) and apologize to the cubing community. I believe that is necessary to show he has changed.


----------



## masterofthebass (Sep 30, 2008)

GUYS.... just to start this thread off right. DO NOT MAKE THIS ABOUT MATYAS' CHARACTER!!!! Dicscuss the solve, but i think we've all heard enough about matyas. Keep it related to the solve...


----------



## ThePizzaGuy92 (Sep 30, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> It doesn't necessarily mean hes a bad person either, Derrick  maybe he's changed?



have you seen some of his recent posts? he threatened to kick my ass! hahaha

regardless, he's impressive :]


----------



## Vulosity (Sep 30, 2008)

His fingertricks are awesome!

I like the way he scrambled the cube.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Sep 30, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Ton said:
> 
> 
> > Derrick Eide17 said:
> ...



Didn't know those things, couldn't agree with you more now  sorry for doubting you. 

P.S. - I wonder if that's Rama's 5x5 or his?


----------



## 4Chan (Sep 30, 2008)

Matyas is amazing.
The solve was so fluid, and so fast.


----------



## nitrocan (Sep 30, 2008)

Wow, my V-Cube doesn't turn like that at all. 
Very fast solve.


----------



## Jai (Oct 1, 2008)

Nice solve =D
I kinda wish stackpods had backlights, though, so they'd be easier to see in videos.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 1, 2008)

fast, but still way too many pauses. if he cut those down he break 1:15 for sure.

eriks still the best though.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 1, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> fast, but still way too many pauses. if he cut those down he break 1:15 for sure.
> 
> eriks still the best though.



I agree about the pauses. about erik...there's more and more people getting good and it won't be long until his record is broken.


----------



## Hadley4000 (Oct 1, 2008)

He is still amazing at big cubes.


----------



## chevyLi (Oct 1, 2008)

masterofthebass said:


> GUYS.... just to start this thread off right. DO NOT MAKE THIS ABOUT MATYAS' CHARACTER!!!! Dicscuss the solve, but i think we've all heard enough about matyas. Keep it related to the solve...



so what ? he deserves it.

I can't solve that fast, I can't even afford a v-cube. But I'm honest.


----------



## waffle=ijm (Oct 1, 2008)

chevyLi said:


> masterofthebass said:
> 
> 
> > GUYS.... just to start this thread off right. DO NOT MAKE THIS ABOUT MATYAS' CHARACTER!!!! Dicscuss the solve, but i think we've all heard enough about matyas. Keep it related to the solve...
> ...



don't annoy a mod. so what if he deserves it? everyone knows so who cares.

I can't match up to his speed when it comes to big cubes. If he wasn't banned, he'd probably still be keeping up with erik. you can't deny that he's great at big cubes.


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 1, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> chevyLi said:
> 
> 
> > so what ? he deserves it.
> ...



Exactly... This topic has been discussed SOOOOOO many times before that it really doesn't help to keep discussing it. It's just a clutter to the forum and has absolutely no point. You get 1 warning, after that I will impose a temporary ban for breaking these rules. 


This also goes for everyone else.


----------



## HelloiamChow (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow edge pairing. The boundaries of the 5x5x5 are being pushed.


----------



## Taylor (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow! Matyas, that was amazing!

I still support Matyas, he was only 14 at the time. A lot of stuff can go through your head and you do stupid stuff. Who cares. I support him and he is still a great solver! What matters about this video is he is fast!

Plus doesn't Rama live with Ton, so technically it's Ton's place.


----------



## blah (Oct 1, 2008)

Taylor said:


> Wow! Matyas, that was amazing!
> 
> I still support Matyas, he was only 14 at the time. A lot of stuff can go through your head and you do stupid stuff. Who cares. I support him and he is still a great solver! What matters about this video is he is fast!
> 
> Plus doesn't Rama live with Ton, so technically it's Ton's place.



Then it's Crazycubemom's place as well, by that logic  (unless I've just made a very wrong assumption? )


----------



## Dene (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow, he dwarfs the cube with those long fingers! The cube still looks big in my hands >.<

Also, Mr. Eide, A great parable says something along the lines of: "remove the log from your own eye before commenting on the speck in someone elses."


----------



## McWizzle94 (Oct 1, 2008)

Dene said:


> Wow, he dwarfs the cube with those long fingers! The cube still looks big in my hands >.<
> 
> Also, Mr. Eide, A great parable says something along the lines of: "remove the log from your own eye before commenting on the speck in someone elses."



I remember reading something like that in the Bible.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 1, 2008)

waffle=ijm said:


> Vault312 said:
> 
> 
> > fast, but still way too many pauses. if he cut those down he break 1:15 for sure.
> ...



you might have missed that erik is also getting better as well. he averaged about 1:40 for 6 comps, then Michal Halczuk broke his ERs at Wroclaw. just one week later at dutch masters, Erik took back both of the ERs then broke the WRs at his next two comps. i think if erik ever does get his record beaten he will just practice more and take it back.



masterofthebass said:


> waffle=ijm said:
> 
> 
> > chevyLi said:
> ...



he's not kidding. dan drops the banhammer like no other, thats why he's a super mod.


----------



## kratos94 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hey sorry this may be a slight bit off topic but i cant even get anywhere close to that speed. I lose most of my time on tredge pairing anyone got a good method for that or a link to a site to help me out? I currently do it like a 4x4 cept only 1 at a time


----------



## Lucas Garron (Oct 1, 2008)

kratos94 said:


> Hey sorry this may be a slight bit off topic but i cant even get anywhere close to that speed. I lose most of my time on tredge pairing anyone got a good method for that or a link to a site to help me out? I currently do it like a 4x4 cept only 1 at a time


dude use like avg method its like on this site. 

(Tutorials Subforum)


----------



## kratos94 (Oct 1, 2008)

Lucas Garron said:


> kratos94 said:
> 
> 
> > Hey sorry this may be a slight bit off topic but i cant even get anywhere close to that speed. I lose most of my time on tredge pairing anyone got a good method for that or a link to a site to help me out? I currently do it like a 4x4 cept only 1 at a time
> ...



the one on bigcubes.com? I hate that method but if thats the only one then ok.


----------



## ShadenSmith (Oct 1, 2008)

kratos94 said:


> Lucas Garron said:
> 
> 
> > kratos94 said:
> ...



No, not the one on bigcubes.com

Do a search for AVG method.


----------



## not_kevin (Oct 1, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> No, not the one on bigcubes.com
> 
> Do a search for AVG method.



That won't help much, actually. Try searching for "AVG method" (with quotes; without them, it'll turn up all pages with the words method and avg [aka, average?]).


----------



## ShadenSmith (Oct 1, 2008)

not_kevin said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > No, not the one on bigcubes.com
> ...




http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=1447&highlight=AVG+method
http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/showthread.php?t=4114&highlight=AVG+method

Took about 5 seconds, using that exact search.


----------



## not_kevin (Oct 1, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> not_kevin said:
> 
> 
> > ShadenSmith said:
> ...



Really? Then what's wrong with my process... I search that without quotes and I get

http://www.speedsolving.com/forum/search.php?searchid=239117


----------



## ShadenSmith (Oct 1, 2008)

not_kevin said:


> ShadenSmith said:
> 
> 
> > not_kevin said:
> ...



Oh, I meant I searched with the quotes. The quotes are usually implied, aren't they? I always use them at least.


----------



## not_kevin (Oct 1, 2008)

ShadenSmith said:


> Oh, I meant I searched with the quotes. The quotes are usually implied, aren't they? I always use them at least.



Ah, gotcha. I'm really lazy at times, so I don't often put quotes unless someone tells me to. Mea culpa, mea culpa.


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm just guessing at this, but I think Matyas knows people will keep talking about him forever if he never returns the money and keeps showing up at random places.

He'll go down in cubing history as that-guy-who-didn't-return-that-money-and-cheated-at-BLD-and-is-now-hated-by-many-but-is-still-loved-by-some-and-also-will-go-down-in-cubing-history-as-that-guy-who-didn't-return-that-money-and-cheated-at-BLD-and-is-now-hated-by-many-but-is-still-loved-by-some.

P.S. - Long post, but I was bored and wanted to somewhat make a point.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 1, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> It doesn't necessarily mean hes a bad person either, Derrick  maybe he's changed?





Dene said:


> Wow, he dwarfs the cube with those long fingers! The cube still looks big in my hands >.<
> 
> Also, Mr. Eide, A great parable says something along the lines of: "remove the log from your own eye before commenting on the speck in someone elses."




I haven't cheated, lied, or stolen.
Matyas has.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 1, 2008)

Mátyás is still using the same method as he used to, only he uses fingertrickbursts like crazy now.

His edge-pairing method is basically the same as mine, only more freestyle (more cube rotations). I still think that reduces look-ahead and gives bigger pauses. I also noticed that you get extremely fast at the parity-fix. Just look at those final fingertricks before the 3x3x3 part (pause from 1:26 to 1:29, parity fixed within 3 seconds). I noticed the same during Eriks parity fix. I think that is because you only need 1 alg for the entire edge-pairing stage so you will automatically practise it a lot.



blah said:


> Taylor said:
> 
> 
> > Wow! Matyas, that was amazing!
> ...



Nothing wrong with that assumption.
If he is still at Rama/Ton/Maria's place tonight, can I come visit?
Actually, can I come visit anyway?


----------



## Cerberus (Oct 1, 2008)

A really great solve! He got some pauses but on the hand hand got awesome fast fingers.
I agree with you Arnaud, that parity was just great (btw without parity sub-1:20 most likely?)
In the description he says "Matyi was in my house! " so I think he left allready.

For all the off-topic posters, why is he in the netherlands, hmmm, wanna talk with ron? when he does have the money, why travel, not pay back (or has he?)? etc but plz not here


----------



## Dene (Oct 1, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> EmersonHerrmann said:
> 
> 
> > It doesn't necessarily mean hes a bad person either, Derrick  maybe he's changed?
> ...



The idea being, we aren't all perfect, and until one is perfect, they have no right to criticise others, at anything.


----------



## ConnorCuber (Oct 1, 2008)

Wow, those finger tricks are amazing, I love his turning style.

PS If Matyas did cheat, how do we know hes not the only one, he would just be the only one caught, and since I am catholic, and believe that instead of ripping on somebody for something like that, forgive them, and trust them not to do it again.


----------



## Ton (Oct 1, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> His edge-pairing method is basically the same as mine, only more freestyle (more cube rotations). I still think that reduces look-ahead and gives bigger pauses.



This freestyle, he makes pairs -any where on the cube- , I gues he can see much more pairs as an average cuber, So basicly he makes the easiest pairs, this might be the trade off between bigger pauses.
So for him this give just more cube rotations

btw everybody is welcome in my home -and/Rama/Maria's Home-


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 1, 2008)

Dene said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > EmersonHerrmann said:
> ...





ConnorCuber said:


> Wow, those finger tricks are amazing, I love his turning style.
> 
> PS If Matyas did cheat, how do we know hes not the only one, he would just be the only one caught, and since I am catholic, and believe that instead of ripping on somebody for something like that, forgive them, and trust them not to do it again.




Dene: Of course were all not perfect to start with, but cheating, lieing, stealing, and insulting people makes it better? 

Connorcuber: matyas was proven cheated and thats fact, and sure we could forgive him if maybe he even ADMITTED it yet... but he hasnt..


----------



## blah (Oct 1, 2008)

Err... Derrick, are you sure you wanna get banned by Dan?


----------



## smskill12 (Oct 1, 2008)

i think this is when dan screams
bring fourth the ban hammer!!!!
but serously derrick we know your opinion on this matter
just to say his 5x5 time is crazy and his finger tricks are as well


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 1, 2008)

blah said:


> Err... Derrick, are you sure you wanna get banned by Dan?



I thought people were free to voice their own opinion?
besides why am i being the one pointed out as being banned? im just replying to DENE and CONNORCUBER who kept on talking about the subject before me, so why not pick on them?


----------



## blade740 (Oct 1, 2008)

Apparently speaking your mind on cubing forums is no longer allowed.

But, to be fair, we've had enough topics about Matyas' "situation." This topic is about that particular video.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 1, 2008)

Ton said:


> AvGalen said:
> 
> 
> > His edge-pairing method is basically the same as mine, only more freestyle (more cube rotations). I still think that reduces look-ahead and gives bigger pauses.
> ...


 
I agree about the freestyle. You get better fingertricks and will use less moves, but you need more cube rotations and have worse look-ahead. Same method, different style.

And I would like to come by tonight for some fun and also some work-talk. I will call you at the end of the day.


----------



## Zava (Oct 1, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > Ton said:
> ...



neither, that was mine. His rubiks got too loose and he borrowed mine for this trip. 
Matyi, ha olvasod, jó szar rakás volt


----------



## Dene (Oct 1, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Dene: Of course were all not perfect to start with, but cheating, lieing, stealing, and insulting people makes it better?



The idea, is that you should stop going around flaming people everywhere over and over again. If you don't like it, then good for you, but try to "put up and shut up", yeah?

Also, I'm not talking about Krazy K, I'm talking about Mr. Eide, so by Mr. Cohen's rules I'm safe


----------



## Paris (Oct 1, 2008)

Derrick i understand your hate but realize that he is only a human, and humans have to make mistakes coz we all are learning from our mistakes. Mati thought that it will be good but he was cought and he has to pay the prize and give the money back  

and about the solve it was like :O :O :O :O :O :O :O :O :O :O :O centres 30 sec was bad but pairing :| and parity fix :| and 3x3 phase :| he is so fast :O


----------



## Swoncen (Oct 1, 2008)

I support Derrick's oppinion. All he wants to say is that his cheating shouldn't be accepted in the cubing community unless he apologized what he has done. Every other person here is so impressed by his skills so that it doesn't matter at all. In my opinion he should pay the money back and make a statement here in the forums and then get back to normal cubing live *g*. Coz' I really like to see more of him. =)


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 1, 2008)

Dene said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > Dene: Of course were all not perfect to start with, but cheating, lieing, stealing, and insulting people makes it better?
> ...



Who else am i flaming/putting down besides you know who?
and if you wanna talk about someone insulting/flaming someone what about Matyas calling Stefan a nobody? shouldn't your rules apply to your hero too?


----------



## KConny (Oct 1, 2008)

Haha, he does the same Dw turns as he does on 3x3 or OH, they are soo cool. 

No one is more anti-Kuti than you are, Derrick. You've commented every single youtube video of Matyas saying he's a cheater and a thief. Almost like a crusade. And why do YOU dislike him so much? I would understand if it were Guzewicz who would have won both multi, with a WR, and normal BLD at WC last year. But what did he do to you? How can you say that he's a bad person, have you ever met him?


----------



## Zava (Oct 1, 2008)

Derrick, couldn't you stop doing this? you just keep repeating yourself. I think it's boring even for people who are on the same "side" as you.


----------



## Sin-H (Oct 1, 2008)

I'm just flabbergasted by this ...


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 1, 2008)

i just love the way his hands move. it's pretty mesmorising!


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 1, 2008)

Derrick just because you don't like what he did, and im sure most people don't, you don't need to be constantly talking negatively about him and swearing at him all over youtube. If you haven't got anything nice to say don't say it at all!

On Topic: That was an awesome solve, i hope he decides to do the right thing


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 1, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> Derrick just because you don't like what he did, and im sure most people don't, you don't need to be constantly talking negatively about him and swearing at him all over youtube. *If you haven't got anything nice to say don't say it at all!*
> 
> On Topic: That was an awesome solve, i hope he decides to do the right thing



Don't give advice that he himself didn't follow either 
what about him calling stefan a nobody? that was nice was it?


----------



## Kenny (Oct 1, 2008)

Geez, seriously, could you just STOP? Huh? It's like you're mr. ijusthavetokeeppostingshit. For God's sake...you are really hopeless though so basically it's no use telling you anything. But I guess most of us would prefer you doing this someplace else. 

Btw Mátyás is a black sheep in the cuber's society everyone can just keep pointing at. Commune with your own heart first.

(If I get a warn for this, I understand. I just had to post this.....[in that case though Derrick should already be banned].


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 1, 2008)

Kenny said:


> Geez, seriously, could you just STOP? Huh? It's like you're mr. ijusthavetokeeppostingshit. For God's sake...you are really hopeless though so basically it's no use telling you anything. But I guess most of us would prefer you doing this someplace else.
> 
> Btw Mátyás is a black sheep in the cuber's society everyone can just keep pointing at. Commune with your own heart first.



My opinions are justshit are they? thanks your just as polite as him.
and why cant i post after someone talks about me? do i NOT have the right to defend myself?
and he isn't a black sheep, hes a liar, cheater, and thief.


also: if i should be banned so should all others who kept this conversation going... just close the topic then like what normally happens..


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 1, 2008)

As Dene quoted "remove the log from your own eye before commenting on the speck in someone elses." Stop criticising him for something everyone knows he did, your not flawless either. Give it a rest and shut up.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 1, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> As Dene quoted "remove the log from your own eye before commenting on the speck in someone elses." Stop criticising him for something everyone knows he did, your not flawless either. Give it a rest and shut up.



what log? what have I done wrong besides accuse someone who was rude/ a liar from the very beginning? and like I said im only defending myself here. so you shut up, I shut up.


----------



## Stefan (Oct 1, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> what about him calling stefan a nobody? that was nice was it?


Please stop feeling offended on my behalf, particularly since I don't.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 1, 2008)

StefanPochmann said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > what about him calling stefan a nobody? that was nice was it?
> ...



its true yeah we shouldnt even feel offended by stuff he says anymore since hes not much of a person anyway, i was just adding to the list of horrible/immature things he has done.


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 1, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Leviticus said:
> 
> 
> > As Dene quoted "remove the log from your own eye before commenting on the speck in someone elses." Stop criticising him for something everyone knows he did, your not flawless either. Give it a rest and shut up.
> ...



So your saying apart from accusing him of being a lier your perfect? The log refers to the bad things you've done in life, not just this incident.


----------



## CharlieCooper (Oct 1, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> StefanPochmann said:
> 
> 
> > Derrick Eide17 said:
> ...



in this thread i find you intolerable.


----------



## Zava (Oct 1, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Kenny said:
> 
> 
> > Geez, seriously, could you just STOP? Huh? It's like you're mr. ijusthavetokeeppostingshit. For God's sake...you are really hopeless though so basically it's no use telling you anything. But I guess most of us would prefer you doing this someplace else.
> ...



yes, you can post. but if you didn't bring up your opinion again, nobody would post about you, you know. and he talked about not bringing up your things, not about reposting to someone.



> and he isn't a black sheep, hes a liar, cheater, and thief.


again, and again, and again... could we hear some new things? 

to the ban-issue: he talked about you globally, not about your posts in this thread.


----------



## Derrick Eide17 (Oct 1, 2008)

@ Leviticus: Of course I'm not perfect at all, but I havent even done anything CLOSE to the horrible things he has done, And I never would, I just find people still praising him for things after he did stuff like that sickening. The arguement is pretty much over now anyway so dont post anymore about this and I wont, and plus I just agreed with you. Im not perfect.

@Zava: Why wouldnt I mention that he cheated, lied, and stole. Do we just sweep it under the rug now and love him?!?!


----------



## Leviticus (Oct 1, 2008)

CharlieCooper said:


> Derrick Eide17 said:
> 
> 
> > StefanPochmann said:
> ...



At least you don't let one bad thing influence your opinion.


----------



## MAHTI-ANSSI (Oct 1, 2008)

Remember: Carrot!


----------



## Zava (Oct 1, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> @ Leviticus: Of course I'm not perfect at all, but
> @Zava: Why wouldnt I mention that he cheated, lied, and stole. Do we just sweep it under the rug now and love him?!?!



yes you would mention, but every single time you see his name? as I said it twice before this, it is simply _boring_. And I don't have to sweep it under the rug to be pals with him (also I know a bit more of the issue than you, positive things about him)


----------



## sheriff (Oct 1, 2008)

derrick is just subconciously trying to draw everyone's attention, like if he were a kid, I think, and you are following his game. we've discussed this matter, no one's going to change anyones opinion. why do YOU, derrick then, have to come up with this again. shut up dude. i may believe the same as you do, but stop it now, there's no point discussing here. you repeat the saaaaaame things, it seems as if you were trying to duplicate your posts...

btw, incredible solve, i thought matyas had left the cube forever haha, but no he hastn't


----------



## fredqbr (Oct 1, 2008)

Quick analysis :

Centers : 78 mv 28 s ~2,8 mv/s
Edges : 114 mv 38 s ~ 3 mv /s
333 : 57 mv 16 s ~ 3,6 mv /s
--------------------------------------
Total : 250 mv 82 s ~ 3 mv/s


----------



## joey (Oct 1, 2008)

:O
quick analysis? And you have all the movecounts? I can't imagine that being quick!


----------



## masterofthebass (Oct 1, 2008)

OK guys... 


Just got back from stuff and the first victim for not respecting the wishes of the administration is: *drumroll*

Derrick!

Any more posts after this one will receive an auto ban if I deem it necessary (don't push me).


--EDIT--

This is only a temporary ban, to clarify things.


----------



## Pitzu (Oct 1, 2008)

fredqbr said:


> 333 : 57 mv 16 s ~ 3,6 mv /s



Hmmm... I would be glad with a 16 seconds 3x3


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 1, 2008)

[Tries to ignore all the non-solve-related-stuff]
78 moves for centers is a little high (I use about 60), but acceptable. This seemed like a solve that had bad centers.
114 moves for edges is very high (I used about 80) and completely convinces me that he doesn't find the "pairs" (actually with this method you only have to find 1 center-edge at a time) that are shortest on moves, but just the ones that are finger-trick-friendly.
57 moves for 3x3x3 is normal (doing it in 16 seconds........ isn't.......hopefully)


----------



## Mike Hughey (Oct 1, 2008)

AvGalen said:


> 114 moves for edges is very high (I used about 80) and completely convinces me that he doesn't find the "pairs" (actually with this method you only have to find 1 center-edge at a time) that are shortest on moves, but just the ones that are finger-trick-friendly.



Yeah, it seems like between the high move count on edges and the "long" pauses (well, they wouldn't be long for me, but they seem much longer because the moves between pauses take such little time), surely this is far from a maximally efficient solve. Which makes you think that sub-1 should really be quite possible. Which is quite scary.

I remember that when I first started, sub-2 was actually pretty good. Prior to 2008, only 10 people had sub-2 averages. And prior to 2007, only Frank Morris had a sub-2 average. Amazing how things have changed.


----------



## Dene (Oct 1, 2008)

Derrick Eide17 said:


> Who else am i flaming/putting down besides you know who?
> and if you wanna talk about someone insulting/flaming someone what about Matyas calling Stefan a nobody? shouldn't your rules apply to your hero too?



By people, I just meant any person in general, of which this is a particular case.

And it's a shame Mr. Pochmann posted before I did, because I was gonna say that he probably doesn't even care about it.

And yet again, I'm sure I've made it clear before, I do not consider Krazy K my hero, however by following Mr. Cohen's rules I can't comment on it (gg freedom of speech  )

(I'm just joking, I agree with Mr. Cohen).


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 1, 2008)

I wanted to post a complete comparison between Euro 2006 and Euro 2008, but I don't have the time to do it. 

I really like this conclusion though:
2006: 1 Ron van Bruchem 2:06.20 2:09.57 NR
2008: 13 Arnaud van Galen 2:02.96 2:08.29 PB 

In 2006 13 people competed in 5x5x5. In 2008 you needed a sub 2:10 average to qualify for the final (only Dan Harris got to the final without beating Ron in 2006 the other 15 all beat Ron's time, including Ron himself)

I don't think I should mention Eriks winning times here or even worse, predict the times for Euro 2010...


----------



## qqwref (Oct 2, 2008)

Leviticus said:


> As Dene quoted "remove the log from your own eye before commenting on the speck in someone elses." Stop criticising him for something everyone knows he did, your not flawless either.



Hi, I just want to comment on this. This is a ridiculous idea. The point of criticism is not to say "I'm better than this person", but to point out what they are doing wrong. Sometimes this is because you would like to see them improve. Just because you are not perfect (and nobody is) does not mean everyone else is perfect or that their errors are not worth commenting on! Why don't you say this quote to all the people who say there are pauses in Matyi's solve and that he can improve, because I bet none of them can solve a 5x5x5 at 3 tps without any pauses... To take an extreme example, if someone says Hitler was evil, it wouldn't make sense to tell them "maybe, but you're not allowed to criticize him, because you're not a perfect person!". It doesn't matter where this quote came from; it's nonsense.




AvGalen said:


> In 2006 13 people competed in 5x5x5. In 2008 you needed a sub 2:10 average to qualify for the final (only Dan Harris got to the final without beating Ron in 2006 the other 15 all beat Ron's time, including Ron himself)



Yeah, this is interesting. I remember back at my first two competitions (late 2006/early 2007) Matt Walter was getting 2:15 times, and that was very fast and world class. It seemed nobody would ever beat Frank Morris. Now my PB average is under 1:35 and I'm not even one of the faster people


----------



## EmersonHerrmann (Oct 2, 2008)

*Wonders about 2010* The year of Matyas? I wonder if any other people will pop up by that time in the cubing society that have amazing skills :O (I'm sure some people will.)

Still awesome solve  go Kuti  I guess we could rank him as an expert 5x5er (with almost sub-1:20, who can blame me?), even though his edge-move-count is very high. I mean, he somefreakinghow finds and makes pairs that work with his fingertrick "situation".

P.S. (non-solve-related): Has Derrick ever even met Mr. Kuti?

P.S.S. (cubing-related): Anyone know his 4x4 times these days?


----------



## 4Chan (Oct 2, 2008)

EmersonHerrmann said:


> *Wonders about 2010* The year of Matyas? I wonder if any other people will pop up by that time in the cubing society that have amazing skills :O (I'm sure some people will.)
> 
> Still awesome solve  go Kuti  I guess we could rank him as an expert 5x5er (with almost sub-1:20, who can blame me?), even though his edge-move-count is very high. I mean, he somefreakinghow finds and makes pairs that work with his fingertrick "situation".
> 
> ...



Yes, my thought EXACTLY.
I would love to see his 4x4 times.


P.S. It's "P.P.S" for post post scriptum, not P.S.S.
I'm not trolling, just making a point.


----------



## Dene (Oct 2, 2008)

qqwref said:


> Hi, I just want to comment on this. This is a ridiculous idea. The point of criticism is not to say "I'm better than this person", but to point out what they are doing wrong. Sometimes this is because you would like to see them improve. Just because you are not perfect (and nobody is) does not mean everyone else is perfect or that their errors are not worth commenting on! Why don't you say this quote to all the people who say there are pauses in Matyi's solve and that he can improve, because I bet none of them can solve a 5x5x5 at 3 tps without any pauses... To take an extreme example, if someone says Hitler was evil, it wouldn't make sense to tell them "maybe, but you're not allowed to criticize him, because you're not a perfect person!". It doesn't matter where this quote came from; it's nonsense.



I think the parable is more about character flaws. The way I see it is don't go around criticising others on how bad they are and so on etc. etc. when you aren't perfect yourself. The parable does not seem to rule out constructive criticism.


----------



## McWizzle94 (Oct 2, 2008)

fredqbr said:


> Quick analysis :
> 
> Centers : 78 mv 28 s ~2,8 mv/s
> Edges : 114 mv 38 s ~ 3 mv /s
> ...



I'd be happy if I just got 16 seconds on an actual 3x3x3 xD


----------



## hawkmp4 (Oct 2, 2008)

Maybe its just me, but I find it silly when people keep saying its only a matter of time before Erik's records will be broken. Yeah, Matyas is fast, there's a lot of other fast people out there, sure. But you're talking about Erik like he can't compete anymore, like he's already topped out. Last I checked he's breaking at least 1 of his own records at each competition he attends...its not like he's not improving, too.


----------



## DavidWoner (Oct 2, 2008)

hawkmp4 said:


> Maybe its just me, but I find it silly when people keep saying its only a matter of time before Erik's records will be broken. Yeah, Matyas is fast, there's a lot of other fast people out there, sure. But you're talking about Erik like he can't compete anymore, like he's already topped out. Last I checked he's breaking at least 1 of his own records at each competition he attends...its not like he's not improving, too.



finally someone else who agrees with me. i though i was going crazy for a second.


----------



## AvGalen (Oct 2, 2008)

Vault312 said:


> hawkmp4 said:
> 
> 
> > Maybe its just me, but I find it silly when people keep saying its only a matter of time before Erik's records will be broken. Yeah, Matyas is fast, there's a lot of other fast people out there, sure. But you're talking about Erik like he can't compete anymore, like he's already topped out. Last I checked he's breaking at least 1 of his own records at each competition he attends...its not like he's not improving, too.
> ...


One of Eriks goals is to maintain a ">=1 WR per competition average" or in other words "have at least as many WR's as he has competitions". I think he reached that goal at Brussels Summer Open about a month ago. It was one of the reasons he got so out of control when he missed the 3x3x3_average WR when he "+2 ed" the last solve (11.19 10.66 13.81 10.18 13.06) and didn't get the first sub 11 average.

I think it will be very difficult for a newcomer to break the WR's. Most WR's require lot's of practise and with so many competitions around I don't think we will get a big "unknown gets the WR in his first competition" surprise anymore.

As for new solvers that might become very good in the next years I have seen a young kid from Hungary with very fast moves, but lots of pauses (I don't remember his name, but looking at the results it should be Norbert Héjja because it was his first competition and he averaged around 20 seconds).
And keep an eye on Mats Valk (not a newcomer though) who is already the nr 5 from The Netherlands, improves very fast, seems very motivated and is very allround.


----------

